
Plastic Logic Reader: Kindle killer? - robg
http://www.coolhunting.com/archives/2009/02/plastic_logic_r.php
======
jm4
It's a nice looking reader, but the article says it's a year away so it's way
to early to speculate whether it's a Kindle killer. Right now, it's basically
vaporware.

Even if it were available right now I don't see how it could be a Kindle
killer. As far as I can tell it doesn't have an answer for the Kindle's
biggest selling point- Amazon integration and Whispernet. This isn't to be
underestimated. The Kindle is basically the iPod/iTunes monster of ebook
readers and won't be displaced easily.

Sure, the Plastic Logic supports a bunch of formats and it's slick looking,
but so are the Sony devices. And the Sony readers are available now. This
thing isn't bringing anything to the table that isn't offered by either the
Kindle or Sony so unless they absolutely kill the competition on price they're
going to have a very difficult uphill battle.

------
Zev
Price? Internet connectivity?

------
pasbesoin
What ever happened to this Seiko prototype?

[http://www.thetechbrief.com/2007/11/21/seiko-e-ink-e-book-
re...](http://www.thetechbrief.com/2007/11/21/seiko-e-ink-e-book-reader-
unveiled/)

[http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/e_ink/seiko-high+res-
super+thin-e...](http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/e_ink/seiko-high+res-super+thin-
ebook-reader-323502.php)

